
Ask HN: Examples of excellent procedural code? - vanilla-almond
Can anyone suggest projects with procedural code (not OOP or Functional Programming) that is modular, readable and well designed?<p>The code can be in any language, include old languages no longer in widespread use e.g Modula-2, Basic etc.
======
EdwardCoffin
The source code for TeX, and for METAFONT are thought well of. Here's what Guy
L. Steele has to say about them [1]:

"... what I really recommend to you are TeX: The Program and METAFONT: The
Program, because these are simply the best-written, best-documented, best-
debugged programs of their size ever published. They reward careful study."

I have to admit that I have not read all of them myself, but I have read parts
of them, and think those parts are good.

[1]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20050317063814/http://www.bookpo...](https://web.archive.org/web/20050317063814/http://www.bookpool.com/ct/184)

------
imhoguy
Linux Kernel, Nginx - both written in C. Readable and well designed are
subjective, but number of contributors proves they are maintainable.

